# Dillon RL/550B versus lee loadmaster



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm seriously considering the possibility of buying a dillon press. I previously wrote it may be overkill to me, but, after a bout of extra jobs and very little spare time, I would definitely love to be able to load 200 rounds in just half an hour. Range sessions take some time after all, and cleaning your baby from powder fouling and leading is another necessry chore. I wouln't despise to be able to sleep a little at night either.

Anyone is reloading with a Dilllon 550? Any problems with the priming stage similar to those described by the Lee users? The Dillon 550 costs about twice as the Loadmaster, they say quality and reliability is proportionately greater though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the SDB and the XL-650 Dillon. I had a Lee 1000 for about three months. The Lee was nothing but a pain to me. The Dillons get the job done. It's the difference between a Lincoln and a Falcon. :smt033








The 1000 is the red one. The SDB is blue.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

*Dillon 550*

I just took delivery on a Dillon 550 and will be setting in up over the weekend. Does anyone have an opinion on the Strong Mount? 
Is it worth getting? If so, does it take a lot to reset up from bench mounting to using the Strong Mount?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's worth getting if you need it for sure. You got four holes to drill no matter which way you go. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for your help...I'll keep you posted on how the "set up" is going...


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dillon 550B*

barnstormer: Sir; others are following along.:smt023 Do pictures and your "new" to Dillon experiences.:smt033
Thanks


----------



## atbarr (Jun 15, 2008)

mccoy said:


> I'm seriously considering the possibility of buying a dillon press. I previously wrote it may be overkill to me, but, after a bout of extra jobs and very little spare time, I would definitely love to be able to load 200 rounds in just half an hour. Range sessions take some time after all, and cleaning your baby from powder fouling and leading is another necessry chore. I wouln't despise to be able to sleep a little at night either.
> 
> Anyone is reloading with a Dilllon 550? Any problems with the priming stage similar to those described by the Lee users? The Dillon 550 costs about twice as the Loadmaster, they say quality and reliability is proportionately greater though.


Go to youtube and do a search on the 550. A bunch of information. I'll be purchasing mine as soon as I get over my purchase od my last M&P. :mrgreen:

Stay Safe,

A.T.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks atbarr,

actually i went a little beyond and purchased an XL650 complete with case feeeder.

It DOES relieve me from reloading duties. Previously found it real hard to match my busy work schedule with my reloading and firing schedule (with cleaning schedule on top of it).

Now it's a cinch.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

I still like my LEE. Investing in "caliber conversion" kits for the dillon would break me! I can get shell plate, dies, and turret for the price of a dillon die set! I reload 7 calibers now so thats expensive quick!


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Anarius said:


> I still like my LEE. Investing in "caliber conversion" kits for the dillon would break me! I can get shell plate, dies, and turret for the price of a dillon die set! I reload 7 calibers now so thats expensive quick!


You're right,
caliber change on the dillon 650 tends to be a hassle if you want to switch from small to large primer...

Quite a few guys prefer to have two Dillons for that (crazy people abound in the shooting ground...)


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dillon and Firefox*

have any of you heard how the ''barnstormer'' progress is going?
I follow all of you and he hasn't broken any wind lately

mccoy: that is a set-up You and the "Baldy" are well 'blued'

What ever my grumble with 'Dillon' web site was about; 'Dillon' fixed. 

Dillon's site now works perfectly on "Firefox"


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

My latest impressions on the Dillon after a few weeks usage:

It is not so fast as advertised (800 rounds per hour) unless it runs perfectly smooth.

There are a few snags occasionally, primer won't prime, cases won't fall, powder dispenser won't dispense.
Evidently it needs some fine tuning like a Ferrari does (I know, I know, ferrari dresses in red like the Lee does...).

Last time I was caught with a couple of such snags at the same time, I missed an empty case, even though the alarm sounded, bullet stuck into the forcing cone at the range, took a few minutes and some help before figuring out what happened.

Now I'm watching the powder level every single case, I'm about to install a lamp similar to baldy's (well, may be a little less HUGE...).

All in all, notwithstanding the snags, a great machine, it does allow me to shoot the minimum treshold of one thousand a month and I'm seeing some progress.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr Mccoy here's a little trick I learned on the 650 is the case feeder on top has a small hole in for dirt and cob to fall out. Drill that hole out large enough for cob and such can fall out. I was having a little piece of cob getting in the down chute with the shells and stopping the feed. My .223's were the worst for it.
So far as 800rds an hour that's all sales hype and only a fool would even try it. I don't get in a hurry for anybody and all my rounds are working just fine.
The lamp is a big A+ for this oldman with failing eyes. I have to put it back a little as it gets hot in a hurry. Takes me about 20mintues to change from one caliber to another. If I could afford more powder drops I could cut that down to about 10 mintues but I don't worry about that either. Good luck with yours.


----------

